# 3M color quartz, anyone using other colors besides standard



## Solchitlins (Jul 23, 2003)

3M color quartz, anyone using other colors besides black, tan or white?

It would be nice to get a few colors and mix them up but I don't need that much and it would get too expensive.

So,

I'm thinking about going with a more funky color like plum, red or green.

Anyone else try this?

I have alot of driftwood in my tank and a few plants, I keep geo's, cory cats, pleco's, ect.....

Pics would be awesome!


----------



## TheLaxPlayer (Dec 21, 2003)

I don't have any pictures, but actually a question for you.... I'm in SE Michigan as well and the closest place I can find that has the color quartz is a three hour drive to eastern Ohio... do you know of a local place that sells it?

I don't really want to order online and pay $18 to have them ship me ONE bag.... :x


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

There is a link to a place on this site if you do a search that offers free shipping.


----------



## TheLaxPlayer (Dec 21, 2003)

I ordered from them and got a phone call saying they no longer carry the S-grade even though it's on their site.


----------



## Solchitlins (Jul 23, 2003)

theres a place in Novi and brighton called "pound pool" that quoted me $30 cash per bag. I havent been able to figure out if there's a store front or what there hours are.

They only had a couple colors.


----------



## freshwater100 (Mar 11, 2009)

Their is one Distributor in IL who also ships. They carry S and T grade in all colors.
Each bag cost $20 plus ground shipping UPS.

If you want the address then PM me.


----------



## JohnnyStrength (Mar 28, 2009)

I just talk to salesman from 3m today for people in IL or close buy. The guy was very helpful and said that yes he would like 3M to get into the aqarium side he said he gets at least one call a week. He said saftey would be the thing holdind them back and he said 3M would want to make sure it was absouloutly safe before they sell it in the fish hobby. I told him several people have comented no ill effects after using the product for extended period of time in there tanks. Any way I found two places in IL one in Serena IL pretty close to me like hour away :roll: $26.50 per bag. I take little drive about two hours a way in Wheeling IL $18.75  a bag either S or T grade any color I guess they sell alot just for this application. I found one other place some pool store wanted forty dollars a bag  . So I guess i take road trip to Chicago. To find dist go to 3m web site under construction and pools where to buy on the left hand side of that screen. Then put in dist and your designated state and you will find something. I had distribution center only half hour from me but they did not carry the product. Thanks to the info from fmueller and couple phone calls from some very helful people I will get rid of the ugly blue gravel.


----------

